# Honda EM5000SX won't stay running!



## Bstout (Oct 2, 2015)

My generator starts up immediately and runs for about 1 minute. Then it shuts down just as if I turned off the key. It usually backfires loudly just before it stops turning over after it dies. 

I've tried disconnecting the low oil sensor and the fuel cut solenoid to no avail (still does it). If I hit the auto switch it will idle down (no load). I shut the auto function off and it spits and sputters trying to regain rpm. it runs really rough for about 5 seconds before it kicks back into high rpm. I can repeat this every time by turning the auto switch back and forth. 

If I try to put a load on the generator it just dies like I turned the key off. Sometimes it just dies in a matter of minutes even with no load. This is a 2000 year model that has very little run time on it. 

Any help greatly appreciated!

Bob


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Bstout said:


> My generator starts up immediately and runs for about 1 minute. Then it shuts down just as if I turned off the key.


Will it start back up right away? If not, need to do a spark test. Could be the spark plug, spark plug cap, or ignition coil.

If it does start right back up, but then dies later, it sounds like a fuel/air delivery issue. How old is the fuel in the tank? If any doubts, drain it completely, and consider cleaning the carburetor. 

Honda sells paper copies of shop manuals via eBay and Amazon ($40/free shipping) Plenty of troublehooting steps, and how to tear-down and clean the carburetor. 

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*


----------



## Bstout (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes, it will start right back up and run perfect for a minute or two before shutting down again. It'll do that for quite awhile until all of the sudden it keeps running and is fine for an hour or so until my power comes back on. 

That is until I go to use it again a week later. Then we're back to it shutting down again after a couple of minutes. When it shuts down it sounds like it just ran out of gas. I watched the throttle linkage and it all of the sudden goes from wide open to idle as it's shutting down. Fresh gas with no ethanol and fresh oil. 

I tried disconnecting the low oil sensor and it didn't change anything (still shuts down). It runs perfect for a minute or two then shuts down. I did take the carb apart and clean it but it wasn't bad to begin with. I've had Honda motorcycles most of my life and never had any issues of this nature before. I'm not sure what to check next.

I'm trying to figure out how to get the front panel apart.

Thank you.

Bob


----------



## Bstout (Oct 2, 2015)

I just ordered the shop manual off ebay. I ordered the one selling for $45.38 using the serial number off the frame (EA7-1164841) for the EM5000SXK0-K1 hoping it's the correct manual.

Thank you.

Bob


----------

